# My collection



## Ronh (8 mo ago)

I’ve made about 30 sticks. Here’s the 8 that I have in my collection. (I bought the left one)
All are from downed branches on my property or found while hiking. Finishes vary, but generally danish oil. Some with paracord wrapped handles. I don’t get too elaborate because I tend to leave sticks behind while hiking.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice group of sticks Ronh. I like you paracord grips and medallions also. Well done.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Great work Ronh!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Some good looking sticks there Ronh.


----------



## dangerranger (9 mo ago)

I Imagine anyone finding one of your sticks was very pleased! Good Job. DR


----------



## Nolte41 (7 mo ago)

New guy from Texas 
Didn't know of this site. Nice to know other people like walking sticks.
I started in 2008 and made 42 or I finished 42 . All are vine twisted. Attacked is my first and best triple twist.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

welcome Nolte - hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome aboard, Nolte! Love that twistie stick.


----------

